# Inexpensive, lightweight & small canister stoves



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Note that some have built-in piezo ignition which could help to conserve your BOB's matches.

$14.99 http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Backpacking-Canister-Stove-Ignition/dp/B006TIC4CO/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5

$14.65 http://www.amazon.com/Lightweight-C...Canisters/dp/B004YLU6O6/ref=pd_rhf_sc_s_cp_21

$15.99 http://www.amazon.com/JOGR-Blaze-1-stove-Piezo-ignition/dp/B008AKQT0C/ref=pd_rhf_sc_s_cp_47

$9.96 http://www.amazon.com/Ultralight-Ba...HQAJC2C5S2AJ&qid=1356368880&s=generic&sr=1-14

From Backpacker Magazine:

....canister stoves have limitations when it comes to cold weather. Here are some tips to boost their performance in nasty conditions:


Keep the canisters warm at night. Warm fuel vaporizes and burns faster than cold fuel, so tuck canisters in the foot of your sleeping bag during the night.
While cooking, set the canister in a shallow dish of water or tape a chemical warming packet to the bottom.
Even if your canister stove has a Piezo ignition, don't count on it. They're great when they work, but sometimes they don't so always pack a backup source of fire to light your stove.

For my stove's canister I made a simple foam sleeve out of a piece cut from a camping pad.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a few of this type and have given them runs during "normal" camping trips. They are tiny, inexpensive and they do work, but have their own issues concerning quality. 

The valves are a bit touchy
The igniters are very temperamental
The small size makes them lacking in stability

I keep one in various locations such as vehicles and camping kits. They're great for emergencies. I'd recommend some wide base stands for the canisters if you have some extra room in your kit.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

great feedback!

I have a canister stand that is made of plastic and folds, similar to these MSR metal stands

http://cascadedesigns.com/msr/stoves/stove-accessories/universal-canister-stand/product










another brand

http://www.amazon.com/Canister-Support-Iso-butane-Propane-Canisters/dp/B007HU2WZ2


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The Caldera Cone is my new standard stove kit. It comes with an alcohol burner and alcohol fuel bottle. Adding the Gram Cracker kit (or making your own) will facilitate use of Esbit tabs.

They offer models made for specific boiling containers. You can copy the design and make your own. My boiling cup was compatible with one of their listed models. It nestles right in, and it's much more stable than my old stove/mesh combo.

It's the most EFFICIENT, versatile system I know of. I used to carry a windscreen with my alky stove, but this all-in-one is worth the bit of bulk.

http://www.traildesigns.com/stoves/caldera-cone-system


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have a Coleman Max peak
Butane propane mix
Micro stove
I like it


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I paid $28 at Walmart


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

FYI, dealextreme has a selection of these... cheap. You just have to be willing to wait a month or so for delivery


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I went with light weight, tough, no moving parts and it only cost me a little of my time.


----------

